

Tiny Constables and the Cost of Surveillance - atomatica
http://www.yalelawjournal.org/forum/tiny-constables-and-the-cost-of-surveillance-making-cents-out-of-united-states-v-jones

======
jeffrey8chang
This voice encryption device will make the cost of surveillance, or
wiretapping, much higher what NSA is doing today:

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/31/jackpair/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/31/jackpair/)

